# Last of snow, June 3, 2008



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well,.... this is all that I have left of the snow piles in my yard from the winter of 2007-08, as of June 3rd,... which was one of the least snowiest in many years,.. at least in this area,.. (what a waste of film these pictures are,... ) :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Only have remnants of 3 piles left,... now it's just mud & mosquitoes until October,....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess ur glad to see the snow go.....those pics look like icys piles during his biggest storm of the year!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i know how you feel, alltho around town its all been melted for awhile but up the hill aways theres still some piles..


dont worry it'll come back soon enough! haha


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i cant ever remember what a pile looks like


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Alaska, How much did you normally get in June?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

So you still use film up there in Alaska???

They have this thing called a digital camera now.


----------

